# Backup of desktops



## guybor (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm just started toying with FreeBSD. I am a TOTAL newbie to this system (and other non-windows systems).  I feel I'm an above average computer user, but I am going into uncharted waters.

I currently am running a MS Small Business Server at my office.  What I would like to do is setup a secondary server that will do backups of some of the mission critical desktops.  I currently have read about the MS Home Server as an option.  I'm not sure what the long term viability of this option is.  So I'm going down the alternate path.  Is there such a script or program that can do this?

Thanks in advance for reading this...and not bashing me for saying the "M" word.

gr


----------



## Oko (Jan 16, 2009)

Google for FreeNAS. It might work for you but I just do not think it is possible to do what you want without getting your feet wet and learning little bit about Unix.


----------



## tingo (Jan 17, 2009)

There are lots of backup programs and scripts in the ports collection, for example sysutils/rsyncbackup. But you will have to figure out for yourself which is best for your situation. Check out FreshPorts for more.


----------

